# Seagate ST8000AS0002 8TB 5900RPM 128MB Cache SATA3 Archive Hard Drive OEM



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

Has anyone tried putting in the 8TB drive in the Roamio yet?


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

jlin said:


> Has anyone tried putting in the 8TB drive in the Roamio yet?


Nobody has 8TB internal working yet.

4TB, 5TB, 6TB internal works but required 3rd party software.

8TB total has been reported to work as:

4TB internal + 4TB external
6TB internal + 2TB external
The 2 drive limit has not been tested but might be

6TB internal + 8TB external = 14TB total.
Speculation until someone who knows how tries it.


----------



## redhaute (Mar 22, 2016)

Looking at the 8TB Red WD drive.

Anyone as of 3/2016 got one working yet?


----------



## Paulson (Jul 22, 2004)

Would this drive be fast enough to record 6 streams on a roamio? I have a bunch but I have charter and I hate having to try to pair the cablecard multiple times because they are stupid and I just had a new cablecard installed today because they couldn't re-pair the one I'd had for 1 & 1/2 years.

So my real question is, is it fast enough. Forget if or if not it's possible, I'm just wondering if the drive is realistically fast enough to record 6 streams while playing back a few at the same time.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Nobody still? The 8TB Reds are reaching the sub $300 price and I am eager to put one in my Roamio or I will just have to settle for 6TB.



redhaute said:


> Looking at the 8TB Red WD drive.
> 
> Anyone as of 3/2016 got one working yet?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MFS Reformatter 1.0.0.4 can create a 'blank' 8TB drive for Roamios and Bolts. It was released on 4/29/16. There's still no way to copy your existing drive to anything over 4TB.

MFS Reformatter (mfsr)


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

ggieseke said:


> MFS Reformatter 1.0.0.4 can create a 'blank' 8TB drive for Roamios and Bolts. It was released on 4/29/16. There's still no way to copy your existing drive to anything over 4TB.
> 
> MFS Reformatter (mfsr)


Thanks for the info, unfortunately I purchased a 6TB Red yesterday before checking back here. Well at least I saved $100+ dollars and my recordings.


----------

